# Norwegian: amerikaner/amerikansk



## Xander2024

Hello everyone,

Kan noen si meg om denne endelsene er korrekt: 

"Alex er russer. Nina er russisk". - These are sentences from my Norwegian textbook. Does it mean that when we speak of a man's nationality, we use "-er", of a woman's "-isk"? Thus, "John er amerikaner og Helen er amerikansk" ? 

What about the plural then? "De er ..."?


Pa forhånd takk.


----------



## TomTrussel

Xander2024 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Kan noen si meg om denne endelsene er korrekt:
> 
> "Alex er russer. Nina er russisk". - These are sentences from my Norwegian textbook. Does it mean that when we speak of a man's nationality, we use "-er", of a woman's "-isk"? Thus, "John er amerikaner og Helen er amerikansk" ?
> 
> What about the plural then? "De er ..."?
> 
> 
> Pa forhånd takk.



Dette er ikke kjønnsdelt, "russer" og "amerikaner" er substantiv, mens "russisk" og "amerikansk" er adjektiv (f.eks Alex er en russisk amerikaner, Nina er en amerikansk russer)

I plural; De er russiske russere

TT


----------



## TomTrussel

En ting til, tidligere var det vanlig å ha kjønnsdeling på noen substantiv; f.eks "han er en lærer" "hun er en lærerinne" "han er en amerikaner" "hun er en amerikanerinne" Denne "-inne" endelsen er ikke lengre i bruk, men henger igjen noen steder f.eks "grevinne" "fyrstinne" 

TT


----------



## Xander2024

Mange takk for svaret, Tom. And that means that my textbook is wrong? To tell the truth, it was published in 1966. So what will the modern ending be: -isk or -er? 

Jeg er russer. Hun er russer. De er russere. - Er det riktig?


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Adjective: -isk
Demonym: -er (sing.) / -ere (pl)


----------



## TomTrussel

Xander2024 said:


> Mange takk for svaret, Tom. And that means that my textbook is wrong? To tell the truth, it was published in 1966. So what will the modern ending be: -isk or -er?
> 
> Jeg er russer. Hun er russer. De er russere. - Er det riktig?



Well, it means both are right, but they mean different things. Jeg er (en) russer = I am a Russian. / Jeg er en russisk person = I am a Russian person 

"russer" is a noun, and can be used as a subject in a sentence, while "russisk" is an adjective, and cannot be used as a subject in a sentence.

TT


----------



## Xander2024

TomTrussel said:


> while "russisk" is an adjective, and cannot be used as a subject in a sentence.
> 
> TT



So the textbook is wrong, Tom? "Nina er russisk" would be incorrect because an adjective can _never_ be used as a subject or because the textbook is 45 years old?

Takk.


----------



## TomTrussel

Xander2024 said:


> So the textbook is wrong, Tom? "Nina er russisk" would be incorrect because an adjective can _never_ be used as a subject or because the textbook is 45 years old?
> 
> Takk.



I'm getting old, and grammar never was my strong side, but I think the following is true:

Nina (subject) er (verb) russisk (adjective pointing to subject) = Correct sentence
Nina (subject) er (verb) russer (object) = Correct sentence

In case I'm wrong, maybe NorwegianNYC can help us 

TT


----------



## Xander2024

Ah, my mistake. I've mixed up "subject" and "object". (Never liked those grammar terms).

So, both "russisk" and "russer" are correct and can be used interchangeably, right? Kan vi si "John er amerikansk"?


----------



## TomTrussel

I would not go as far as saying they are interchangable because they are indeed different class words, but yes, you can say "John er amerikansk" 

In the specific case of nationalities, the -sk ending words can in fact also be nouns, but then they mean the nations language, and not it's citizens. 

"russisk er morsmålet til russere" = correct
"en russer bor i Russland " = correct
"russisk bor i Russland" = NOT correct
"I Russland bor det russere" = correct
"I Russland bor det russiske"  = NOT correct
"I Russland bor det russiske mennesker" correct

TT


----------



## NorwegianNYC

"Amerikaner" is a demonym, and can only be used about individuals.
"Amerikansk" is an adjective that can be used about anything.

Norwegian has a quite elaborate system regarding demonyms and nationality adjectives, where almost every nationality consists of one of each. English has this system to a certain degree, but mostly confined to the 'old' nationalities (Danish - Dane, Swedish - Swede).

There are different ways creating demonyms in Norwegian. The more common is adding -er (amerikaner, russer, libyer), some take -e (ire, skotte), and some take -mann (franskmann, engelskmann). It is important to remember that -mann as a suffix does not mean 'male' in Norwegian, but simply 'person'.


----------



## Xander2024

Mange takk for opplysningen. Det forstår jeg nå.


----------



## mosletha

TomTrussel said:


> En ting til, tidligere var det vanlig å ha kjønnsdeling på noen substantiv; f.eks "han er en lærer" "hun er en lærerinne" "han er en amerikaner" "hun er en amerikanerinne" Denne "-inne" endelsen er ikke lengre i bruk, men henger igjen noen steder f.eks "grevinne" "fyrstinne"
> 
> TT


Bare eit lite innskot til dette, opphavleg sagde vi faktisk «lærarkone» og «songkone», ikkje «lærarinne» og «songarinne». Sistnemnte er såvidt eg veit frå tysk.


----------

